

What we can learn from Amazon's cloud failure - portentint
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/04/Amazon-server-failure-highlights-problem.html

======
mtogo
Wait, we're supposed to handle redundancy ourselves and plan for issues!?

I feel like i've seen this article before. Maybe because it's a low quality
rehash of every submission on the HN frontpage?

------
zaidf
I really dislike driveby statements like "the cloud saves money". From my use
case when I ran a high traffic site, it was several times more expensive than
normal dedicated servers.

------
jfornear
<http://yaycloud.ytmnd.com/>

